

Stress and creation - benschwarz
http://germanforblack.com/articles/stress-and-creation

======
simonsarris
I'm 23 and perhaps have not created much until recently, but now I am in the
early stages of authoring an HTML5 book (on top of my day job) at a
publisher's request.

I feel I can already relate to this.

But there's something that to me may be worse than what the author mentions.
It's with misfortune that I admit while I think I can deal with the stress of
day-to-day programming while creating this book, I fear my girlfriend might go
crazy (figuratively) in the meantime.

My own emotional stress I think I can handle. But how do I deal with the
emotional stress of those around me? The people close to me are very dear but
I'm afraid it may well end up being a third job.

~~~
benschwarz
Work-life balance can be really difficult with partners. Don't neglect your
partner, you've got plenty of time for working the rest of your life… people
are not like that.

------
nikuda
Such crap, endemic to tech blogging, with the end goal being more twitter
followers. This is particularly insidious as the author has the arrogance to
present the content as 'poetic' (philosophical?) too. I'm surprised some
restraint (accidental?) was shown in referring to the practice as 'craft' and
not 'art'.

Besides HN is for plebs [1], unless of course you use it for self-promotion.

[1] <http://twitter.com/#!/benschwarz/status/56899332057743361>

~~~
benschwarz
Ahh, actually I was just sharing my realisation of the three kinds of stress
that I'd self-identified… and a lot of people seemed to relate to it.

But whatever, maybe it just wasn't for you.

